# Hi from Italy !!!!!



## snowsea (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm pleased to join  
I'm Italian, living near Venice. Sorry for my poor english language  
25 ywars old in mind and 64 in body  !!!!!!
My sailing boat is a 29 ft LOA and I usally navigate in Adriatic sea.
As you see, my life is 50 and 50 between sea and mountain (especially ice and snow), but I think (don't HOPE), in the future, sea life increases and you can know why ..............:laugher :laugher :laugher 
In Italy we say: BUON VENTO (have a good wind) to all
Mario


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey, Snowsea! Welcome to Sailnet, dude! You'll be right at home here with others who split their time between the water and the mountains.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey snowsea welcome to sailnet now I have someone I can practice my ok italian with. Come stai?


----------



## snowsea (Feb 2, 2009)

mrwuffles said:


> Hey snowsea welcome to sailnet now I have someone I can practice my ok italian with. Come stai?


Well ....
Ops, tu vuoi fare esercizi in italiano  
Io sto bene e tu?
Quando verrai in Italia?
Che barca hai?
Ciao


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Mario,
Along with everyone else, I welcome you to Sailnet. My husband's family is from the mountains of Italy. I think the name of the town is Colasenita... or something like that, but I have no edea where it is.

Italy is definitely on our list of places to visit so perhaps we will one day meet.

Loree
Aboard SeaWolf


----------



## snowsea (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Loree,
I'm glad to hear the your husband's family came from Italian mountains: therefore Italy has over 80% of mountains!!! 
I also live near the mountains (only 2300 m. but rocky). Now we have 2,5 m. of snow.
I don't know Colasinita: is this town on the south or on the north?
By
Mario


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Mario,
I never knew (nor did Bill) that Italy was 80% mountains. He knew it was very mountainous, but not 80%. We don't know where the town is but he remembers his grandfather talking about it being north of Rome and he thinks it was in the NE somewhere. Bill is fair skinned and light haired (very blonde as a child), so maybe that might help. We've never been able to find it on any maps, but I didn't know how to spell it, so that wasn't a surprise.

We don't envy you the snow. We're in Miami and are having a cold spell... the weather has been 60-70 Farenheidt during the day and in the 30's at night. Definitely too cold for us. I like it about 15-20 degrees warmer during the day.

Have a great day.

Loree
Aboard SeaWolf
CruisersLife.com


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Ciao, Benvenuto Snowsea. Piacere. 
Sono di Sydney.

Im actually heading over to Italy and have chartered a yacht out of Tropea to go sailing around the Aeolian Islands. I know its the wrong side of the country from you but would love any local knowledge you might have!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Mario.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

snow
Welcome to sailnet.


----------

